# Filmtitel  gesucht



## Karless (2. September 2013)

film spielt um 1900 herum.  lustig, traurig, action

ein mann ~25-30 alt liegt im bett eines krankenhauses. ( unfall oder krankheit, weis nicht genau ) , [ freundin verlassen, hat nun einen reichen mann ] 
später: freundin besucht ihn.

ein kleines mädchen wird auf ihm aufmerksam und setzt sich ans bett von ihm.
der mann erzählt ihr eine geschichte/-en. (ich weiß nicht um was es geht, vergessen)

die geschichten werden dem zuschauer verbildlicht, sehr bunt, phantasievoll,phantastisch, wie ein märchen.
und man wechselt immer von unreal(geschichte)  zu real (krankenhaus) und umgekehrt.



am rande/denkanstoß : ein schwarzer mann beliefert das krankenhaus/umgebung mit eisblöcken, (damals kein kühlschrank).


----------



## drebbin (2. September 2013)

Sry missverstanden
Kann gelöscht werden


----------



## Karless (2. September 2013)

ahhh hah schon rausgefunden....

film heißt  The fall

danke


----------

